# Innercoastal Waterway



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

Anyone fish this area between Navarre and Navarre Beach? If so, what have you caught?


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

that the only spot that i know where to fish. i fish it on the south side and i got a few small reds and white trout nothen worth keeping but one time outta 7 trips my son got a big sheep head


----------



## Phat Old Man (May 24, 2012)

I've taken a few nice specs out of there. I know there are some nice fish in there. I've seen some monster black drum swimming around.


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

i seen a few black drums too but just wouldnt take my bait . maybe when it starts getting cold they would be lookin for a easy dinner:thumbup:


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

let me know when you go back out there maybe we can meet sometime usely we fish the south side by the bar but on the other side of the road every other 2 weekends. i been looking hard to find a spot in the pensacola bay to fish from the bank for sheep heads and bull reds. only spot i know now is fort pickin's but it getting old to drive way out there


----------

